# Abundance of evidence exists/I know what it's all about now!!! (merged)



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*"Abundance' of evidence exists, source insists*

Vail Daily: Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant was in the Lodge & Spa at Cordillera less than an hour when he allegedly sexually assaulted a 19-year-old hotel worker, a source close to the case said Monday. 

There was no disturbance reported by other guests, security was not called, and the young woman was not in "hysterics" as widely reported, though she was visibly upset, this source said. The source said the woman knows she's in for a rough ride if charges are filed, but has the character to handle the hardships to come. 

And while District Attorney Mark Hurlbert said Monday that the physical evidence and its analysis had not yet returned from the Colorado Bureau of Investigation, the source said "an abundance" of physical evidence exists - although they declined to elaborate. Hurlbert has declined to comment on any part of the investigation. 

Bryant and his attorneys have repeatedly claimed his innocence and said an "unbiased" investigation would exonerate him. 

READ MORE..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: "Abundance' of evidence exists, source insists*



> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Vail Daily: Los Angeles Lakers guard Kobe Bryant was in the Lodge & Spa at Cordillera less than an hour when he allegedly sexually assaulted a 19-year-old hotel worker, a source close to the case said Monday.
> 
> There was no disturbance reported by other guests, security was not called, and the young woman was not in "hysterics" as widely reported, though she was visibly upset, this source said. The source said the woman knows she's in for a rough ride if charges are filed, but has the character to handle the hardships to come.
> ...


My guess is that the prosecution is trying to stall and get Bryant his attorney to cave in and settle out of court. The DA keeps talking about all of this "evidence" that he has and yet they haven't filed charges. My guess is we'll know about Bryant's guilt very soon. If he settles out of court then something probably happened. Maybe not a sexual assualt but possibly consentual sex or something. However, if Bryant and his attorney stick it out and call the DA's bluff then nothing probably happened. Nothing illegal that is. This is pure speculation on my part, of course.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The District Attorney is not stalling. In cases like these the DA's office must decide whether it is even worth filing charges. That's what he's doing. There could be an abundance of evidence, but that doesn't mean there is any conclusive evidence, and it would be a waste of time if the DA thought that Bryant would not be found guilty beyond a reasonable doubt. If they had enough evidence and knew Kobe was at fault criminally, charges would of been filed.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

They could have enough evidence now. No charges filed at this time mean nothing at all. I would assume it's a period of evaluation right now. The comments from the source don't sound good for Kobe. If all of the tests were atually worth it than there would be no reason not to file charges against Kobe. You take your chance at nailing the superstar who took advantage of a young girl...just the way it appears to me. I hope it was at least consentual sex. And she just realized after what had happened. Then Kobe would just have to explain this to his wife and newly born child.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If they had smoking gun type evidence Kobe would be charged. I'm thinking the emotional state of the girl , Kobe's black face and the big body guards painted the picture in this sherrif's mind that Kobe did something wrong. He rushed to judgement. I'm starting to think that no sexual contact occured at all. I think all the evidence is of a speculative nature not solid gotcha type evidence. That DA knows Kobe's coming with the best everything if he tries to get Kobe with flimsy evidence. Unless something is very solid more than likely this thing isn't going anywhere.

*BOLD prediction * 

No charges filed. With the things coming out about this woman questions of her character are surfacing . The DA knows this thing could get ugly.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> If they had smoking gun type evidence Kobe would be charged. I'm thinking the emotional state of the girl , Kobe's black face and the big body guards painted the picture in this sherrif's mind that Kobe did something wrong. He rushed to judgement. I'm starting to think that no sexual contact occured at all. I think all the evidence is of a speculative nature not solid gotcha type evidence. That DA knows Kobe's coming with the best everything if he tries to get Kobe with flimsy evidence. Unless something is very solid more than likely this thing isn't going anywhere.
> 
> *BOLD prediction *
> ...


What a :soapbox: post..... Like IV said the DA always takes its time in deciding whether to file charges... You dont even know what your talking about, and on top of that you accuse the sherrif of being a racist.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> What a :soapbox: post..... Like IV said the DA always takes its time in deciding whether to file charges... You dont even know what your talking about, and on top of that you accuse the sherrif of being a racist.


I never said the sheriff was a racist. But and we are in America last time I looked.A country, where incidents of racial profiling is rampant . The number of cases where blacks (me being one) are accused of stuff that we don't do. Excuse me if in this country a small town white sheriff see's a crying white woman saying a black guy sexually assaulted her is immediately believed even though the DA who actually has to determine that there's a crime committed wasn't sure if there was one committed. I'm not saying he's racists but he jumped to the conclusion for some reason. 

What is that reason. I don't know but this clown sheriff has been the only one talking about the case when there is supposed to be no one talking about it. Couldn't help but run Kobe's mugshot, couldn't help but mention call the media to release the information. 

So what the Heck are you talking about. If the DA had Kobe dead to right he would have been charged already ,why wouldn't he , he isn't sure a crime was committed thats why he's taking his time not because he wants to be slow and dilligent in a slam dunk case. 

You need to figure out what you're saying Clips fan.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> So what the Heck are you talking about. If the DA had Kobe dead to right he would have been charged already ,why wouldn't he , he isn't sure a crime was committed thats why he's taking his time not because he wants to be slow and dilligent in a slam dunk case.


I am a pre-law grad currently applying to law school. AS a DA even if you know a crime has been committed you still wait until you feel you have everything you need to file the APPROPRIATE charges. People sit in jail for long periods of time (for you and me) without the DA having charged them yet.

YOU ALWAYS WANT TO BE SLOW, DILLIGENT,... AND THOROUGH IN A CASE OF THIS MAGNITUDE. EVEN IF THERE IS A SMOKING GUN.!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I never said the sheriff was a racist. But and we are in America last time I looked.A country, where incidents of racial profiling is rampant . The number of cases where blacks (me being one) are accused of stuff that we don't do. Excuse me if in this country a small town white sheriff see's a crying white woman saying a black guy sexually assaulted her is immediately believed even though the DA who actually has to determine that there's a crime committed wasn't sure if there was one committed. I'm not saying he's racists but he jumped to the conclusion for some reason.
> ...


I agree with this. 

Here are a couple of problems I have with this case. First, they charged Kobe and then said they had no evidence right now and called a damn press conference. They look very bush league. Then the sheriff is going under the DA to make an arrest, another strange act. Second, the evidence is supposed to come out today, but where is it. All I here is speculation. Kobe has asserted his innocence through this whole process and I believe him, because if he was lying he will be villified in the media. 

Clip Show if you don't think racial profiling doesn't exist w/ African Americans in a place like Vail, CO (predominantly white suburb), then you must be a lunatic. I know for a fact if it was I who was accused, they would have took me to court before the evidence was even completed. The only reason why they won't do that with Kobe, is he will bring the best lawyers and if their is even a shred of inaccuracy in the prosecution then Kobe's lawyers will jump all over it.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Clip Show if you don't think racial profiling doesn't exist w/ African Americans in a place like Vail, CO (predominantly white suburb), then you must be a lunatic. I know for a fact if it was I who was accused, they would have took me to court before the evidence was even completed. The only reason why they won't do that with Kobe, is he will bring the best lawyers and if their is even a shred of inaccuracy in the prosecution then Kobe's lawyers will jump all over it.


Nearly 85% of the motorists pulled over by the NJ State Police are black and hispanic! 85%! I'm not sure of the exact demographics but I know that blacks and hispanics don't constitute close to 85% of the population in NJ. It's probably more like 30-35%. I'm pretty sure they make up even less of the population with vehicles. I doubt blacks and hispanics drive any faster than whites but yet they get pulled over far more often. The fact is that racial profiling is alive and well in NJ and in the United States and you'd be a fool to deny it. The only people who don't think it is a problem are the people who don't suffer from it (in this case, whites).


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I dont recall saying "racial profilling doesn't happen".... I did say that you shouldn't accuse someone you dont know of being racist.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I dont recall saying "racial profilling doesn't happen".... I did say that you shouldn't accuse someone you dont know of being racist.


I never called the man racist. All I did was lay out the possible circumstances. Thinking he did, what happens to blacks all over this country disproportionately everyday. Police officers jumping to false conclusions without weighing the evidence.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I first expierenced racial pro-filing when I attended Jerome Williams basketball camp. I was 1 of 4 white kids. 94 black kids and 2 asian kids. I realized it happens, no matter who you are and it's not fun to be the victim, espescially when you are so outnumbered.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

How ridiculous! You're not talking about some unknown character here, it's Kobe Bryant! Profiling is a result of being judged without any basis other than race. I think these people have an idea of who Kobe is.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Nearly 85% of the motorists pulled over by the NJ State Police are black and hispanic! 85%! I'm not sure of the exact demographics but I know that blacks and hispanics don't constitute close to 85% of the population in NJ. It's probably more like 30-35%. I'm pretty sure they make up even less of the population with vehicles. I doubt blacks and hispanics drive any faster than whites but yet they get pulled over far more often. The fact is that racial profiling is alive and well in NJ and in the United States and you'd be a fool to deny it. The only people who don't think it is a problem are the people who don't suffer from it (in this case, whites).


Couldn't of said that better myself.:greatjob:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> How ridiculous! You're not talking about some unknown character here, it's Kobe Bryant! Profiling is a result of being judged without any basis other than race. I think these people have an idea of who Kobe is.


Is this a joke. You think those who racially profile careless when its a celebrity?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> How ridiculous! You're not talking about some unknown character here, it's Kobe Bryant! Profiling is a result of being judged without any basis other than race. I think these people have an idea of who Kobe is.


Ask any pro athlete if being a ball player has lessened their instance of being profiled. In some instances being a celebrity works against the pro athletes. That sheriff might have figured that Kobe was eve more likely to have done this based on all the trouble athlete's get into some time. And being black was the double whammy.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Ask any pro athlete if being a ball player has lessened their instance of being profiled. In some instances being a celebrity works against the pro athletes. That sheriff might have figured that Kobe was eve more likely to have done this based on all the trouble athlete's get into some time. And being black was the double whammy.


Are you serious? Kobe would be the last professional basketball player someone would accuse of rape. 

Ask Chris Webber if beign a pro athlete/celebrity has worked against him... all he did was lie to a grand jury about illegaly taking money - and he wont do a day in jail let alone prison.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Kobe would be the last professional basketball player someone would accuse of rape.
> ...


Have you been paying attention KOBE IS ACCUSED .  . What are you saying . AFTER HE WAS CHARGED C Webb caught a break. I'm saying being accused in the 1st place. If C Webb was the 10th man on that team he wouldn't have been even questioned about taking money and still may hev gotten the benefit. C Webb was the big fish in the probe because of who he is. 

Being a celebrity helps you get out of stuff doesn't help you froim getting in it. 

ARE you serious. Why do you suppose racism ceases to exist just because you climb the higher economic ladder. Being rich doesn't exclude anything. Some poorer small town sheriff might see a chance to knock a rich black athlete off his perch, have you considered that. I'm not saying that happened in the Kobe case. I'm just supposing to you that possibility. Or are you too idealistic to accpet real life things occuring.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Have you been paying attention KOBE IS ACCUSED .  . What are you saying . AFTER HE WAS CHARGED C Webb caught a break. I'm saying being accused in the 1st place. If C Webb was the 10th man on that team he wouldn't have been even questioned about taking money and still may hev gotten the benefit. C Webb was the big fish in the probe because of who he is.
> ...


Look Jazzy I dont want to go back and forth with you... its cool we differ in opinions.... I dont like to make assumptions thats all.

And C WEbb "caught a break" in your words..... now that is a freakin understatement.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Look Jazzy I dont want to go back and forth with you... its cool we differ in opinions.... I dont like to make assumptions thats all.
> ...


Not real clear I understand how thats an understatement. Its cool though.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Kobe's accuser is white? Do we know this or was it an assumption?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Kobe's accuser is white? Do we know this or was it an assumption?


We know


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Kobe's accuser is white? Do we know this or was it an assumption?


I was referring to the idea that Kobe arrest was racially motivated.... in any way.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this a joke. You think those who racially profile careless when its a celebrity?


Yeah I sure do, you don't? 

Accusing this guy of profiling is in fact a touch of profiling in itself.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah I sure do, you don't?
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

there is a big rumor out that kobe will not be charged. check message boards that supports that. lakerstalk.com is one.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*This was on the Blazer's message board*

Message 36151 on the OregonLive Blazer Forum

"As some of you know, I am a law student...

I have many friends who are attorneys... One of them, "Frank" shared some information with me this evening that blew me away!

WARNING! If you have a weak stomach, please stop reading and exit this post... You have been duly warned.

Anyway, "Frank" has a friend in Colorado who is a Federal marshal privy to the State's case against Kobe...

Word is, Kobe had sex with the girl and wanted to sodomize or have "anal s-x" with her. According to the marshall, that's when things got ugly... She refused and Kobe alledgedly used more forced than normal to try and make her comply... hence the bruise marks.

You guys know I am the biggest KB fan and I wouldn't make this up.

I can only hope the story is false... Good luck Kobe. I hope thats not what went down..."

The poster is "Corn Bred" - an established laker fan on this board


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: This was on the Blazer's message board*



> Originally posted by <b>MrWonderful</b>!
> Message 36151 on the OregonLive Blazer Forum
> 
> "As some of you know, I am a law student...
> ...


Okay, so let's see...

Assuming that the poster isn't even making this up, we have a law student who talked to an attorney who talked to a federal marshal who talked to a cop who either said the above or repeated what he/she heard.

That's at least four generations of rumor, if not more.

Why am I having a hard time believing this to be true?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: This was on the Blazer's message board*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!Why am I having a hard time believing this to be true?


Could it be denial?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm still reeling from your bold prediction that Payton and Malone wasn't going to happen.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I'm still reeling from your bold prediction that Payton and Malone wasn't going to happen.


I like that. So now it was a bold prediction. I made a prediction that obviously did not happen...big shock on the boards right? I have never seen anything like this on these forums. Nobody has ever been wrong before.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I wonder if anyone is reeling from all of the 4peat predictions last year?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I wonder if anyone is reeling from all of the 4peat predictions last year?


Case in point Ron


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let's get back on topic please


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: This was on the Blazer's message board*



> Originally posted by <b>MrWonderful</b>!
> Message 36151 on the OregonLive Blazer Forum
> 
> "As some of you know, I am a law student...
> ...



I thought on this board we were above very brutal and slanderous things like this. These RUMORS are totally unfounded and don't contribute in any way to this discussion. '


I haven't read this in any newspaper or on any reputable websites. This is some friend of a friend non sense. 

If this were reported to be true from reliable sources then we could toss it around but this is just plain wrong.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*Ummm, hey "jemel" . . .*

How is all that "gansta/word from the president" stuff getting by the user guidlines of this forum? Especially with respect to the kobe/sexual assualt topic, it seems particularly inappropriate. No offense intended . . .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Ok! I know what it's all about now!!!*

Ok, after a bunch of questions...I have finally figured out what this whole Kobe case is about. Boy do I feel like an insider now. Anyways...*Kobe Bryant had sexual intercourse with this woman.* He says it on tape in his phone call with the woman. 

The guests in the other rooms heard her screaming something to the effect of "No, no!" What he said in his phone call was something like "I understood that you wanted to have sex with me."

So, the police and detectives are trying to figure out if she wanted to have sex with Kobe, or if he forced himself on her. 

I would guess that they started to have sex, but when she started to say "No", Kobe took a moment to get off of her to let her go.

I seriously hope that I don't find out anything else.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I believe that her plan all along was to coax him into sleeping with her, then when he did...she would scream for him to get off of her.

It is so easy for women to do, and I now truly believe that Kobe really didn't do anything legally wrong.

Kobe should fry her for extorsion.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Man stop making threads about this because you don't know what happened, it's pure speculation.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Man stop making threads about this because you don't know what happened, it's pure speculation.


Sorry, but I think that I do know what happened...and it's annoying because I seem to be finding out new stuff every minute.

Someone please just merge this with the other one. I should've just posted it in there. Thanks.

Thread merged


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ummm, hey "jemel" . . .*



> Originally posted by <b>MrWonderful</b>!
> How is all that "gansta/word from the president" stuff getting by the user guidlines of this forum? Especially with respect to the kobe/sexual assualt topic, it seems particularly inappropriate. No offense intended . . .


Care to point out how it violates the guidelines? PM me with a good response and it's likely that I'll change it.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*This is very very serious*

How many years do you think Kobe will get 10?, 15 maybe
20.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Probably not any, it's in her best interest to settle.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: This is very very serious*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> How many years do you think Kobe will get 10?, 15 maybe
> 20.


No where close to that. Even if he gets a 3 year sentence with parole, since he probably won't be charged with domestic assault, Kobe's lawyers will lock the prosecution up with appeals and what not. But, Kobe will get away scotch free whether he did anything or not.

And BTW, this is a great post, and good points by jazzy / Pinball.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

When everything I said gets verified tomorrow...people better remember that I said it first! 

Too bad it's all bad news...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: Nice avatar Ron :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Probably not any, it's in her best interest to settle.


So now you know what is in her best interest?...give me a break. Why would she settle if all of this stuff is true? You would tell your child to settle out of court if he or she was raped? Seems logical to go after the criminal to the fullest extent of the law. I hope Kobe did not do this but I also hope he rots in a cell if he did. He can then get his own medicine in prison...bend over Kobe!


----------

